

Fancy Support: Customer messaging, event tracking and dashboards - fancysupport
https://fancysupport.com/

======
fHbjKlf6
Would be helpful to know which products you see this replacing (as you mention
in your copy that you see it replacing several products costing over $200
combined).

~~~
fancysupport
When I started this product one of the main driving forces was that using
Intercom in my side projects that weren't generating much money became too
costly. I was using Mixpanel at the time also to see what events a customer
performed to get some idea of what they were doing before asking for help.
Also I had dashboards on Ducksboard. These are the products I wanted to
replace for my own services, taking only the base features that I needed and
integrating them together.

I figured it would probably make a useful service for others around the world
who wanted to add some support to their apps but don't have the money in the
first months while they grow.

------
fancysupport
We get a lot of value from the submissions and comments here so we are looking
for feedback and any general thoughts HN might have on our product.

